# Would you like some Butter on that?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard through the grapevine from s little birdy that the CM10 team has Butter working. Keep an eye out for official CM10 or your favorite Kang to include this soon! ;-)

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Still no aokp or cm10 for US Cellular users... what do we have to do to get that?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

What does this mean? We have CM10 WITHOUT butter now? What...


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Still no aokp or cm10 for US Cellular users... what do we have to do to get that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


this is a g rated website sir.....


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Jax, is this for all CM10 supported devices or just the SGSIII?


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

We need someone with a completely stock phone to pull and upload the proprietary files from our phones and get it to team kang and the cm team...them we might see our phones in their device tree...i dont have Linux on my computer but if you get a hold of roman, he may be able to help someone get shit setup so we can be in their device tree!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

https://github.com/TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_samsung/tree/ics/d2vzw


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> We need someone with a completely stock phone to pull and upload the proprietary files from our phones and get it to team kang and the cm team...them we might see our phones in their device tree...i dont have Linux on my computer but if you get a hold of roman, he may be able to help someone get shit setup so we can be in their device tree!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


we've got all that stuff on teamuscellular.com if you know what to do with it. we would all love to be included in this stuff.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

what is this butter you speak of?


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

dvader said:


> what is this butter you speak of?


*@dvader - If you're Sirius, and not yankin' our collective shillelaghs, take a gander here: *


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the video.. I had heard/read about the smoothness enhancements in JB , but didn't realize it had a technical "project butter" name..
also curious as to why CM needed to get it working, I thought it was part of JB?


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

New build on the Droidhive Rombot! Downloading now I really hope this includes the butter my Gnex has been keeping to itself for so long!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

dvader said:


> also curious as to why CM needed to get it working, I thought it was part of JB?


i thought it was too but i can confirm our current cm10/aokp builds do not include project butter (forced vsync w/ triple buffering).

you should be able to test this by downloading https://play.google....ails?id=com.fps and see if the high fps surpasses 60.
if it does not this means vsync is enabled and thus project butter is (at least partially) functional.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Im on Stock (rooted) ICS on a ATT S3, and I got a high of 60 FPS on that app. (LEM baseband ROM).

Sounds like I dont need JB.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Im on Stock (rooted) ICS on a ATT S3, and I got a high of 60 FPS on that app. (LEM baseband ROM).
> 
> Sounds like I dont need JB.


somethings wrong there....
according to my friend with a gnex running stock aosp his high is not limited to 60....

i don't think my understanding of this is proper, i must be missing something....


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah my high on touchwiz was updwRds of 100

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> somethings wrong there....
> according to my friend with a gnex running stock aosp his high is not limited to 60....
> 
> i don't think my understanding of this is proper, i must be missing something....


Project butter supposedly limits the screen refresh rate to 60fps because humans cannot tell the difference with anything above. Combined with a redesigned input dispatcher, vsync, and triple buffer causes screen updates, in combination with touch input, to be drawn very efficiently. The is available in JB not ICS.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> Project butter supposedly limits the screen refresh rate to 60fps because humans cannot tell the difference with anything above. Combined with a redesigned input dispatcher, vsync, and triple buffer causes screen updates, in combination with touch input, to be drawn very efficiently. The is available in JB not ICS.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Actually, humans cannot see more than 24 fps. Give or take









Edit: well checked my research and I'm wrong lol it says humans can see over 100. Guess my teacher was wrong lol

Sent from my VZW Galaxy S III


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Actually, humans cannot see more than 24 fps. Give or take
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say that's not true, but you edited before I had a chance to reply.

http://amo.net/NT/02-21-01FPS.html

http://www.engadget....gh-frame-rates/

http://www.100fps.com/how_many_frames_can_humans_see.htm


----------

